# Overheating??? When I Turn Engine Off And Leave The Key On...



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

HEY GUYS I JUST GOT A BRAND NEW 06 GOAT LAST NIGHT AND ITS ALREADY BACK TO THE DEALER. FIRST OF ALL...ALL THE OIL IN THE FRONT STRUTS LEAKED OUT. STRUTS ARE GONE! IN ONE DAY! THEN THE SHIFTER RATTLES LIKE CRAZY. AND FOR THE OVER HEATING THING, IF I DRIVE IT AROUND FOR A PRETTY LONG WHILE I COME BACK AND TURN THE ENGINE OFF BUT LEAVE THE KEY ON IT OVER HEATS. THE TEMP NEEDLE GOES UP TO HOT! AND THE DASH SAYS COOL TEMP OVER HEATING. ANYONE KNOW?:willy:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds like a sticky T-stat.


----------

